# How to tunnel bittorrent cilent ?



## TheMost (Jul 13, 2011)

Guys how to get a tunnel my bittorrent cilent via an SSH tunnel for free ??

I need to do so to overcome  BT throttle by my ISP 

Please help me .....

Don't ask me what bittorrent cilent  ( alteast anything !  )


----------



## Neuron (Jul 13, 2011)

Just configure the client to use the proxy of your tunneling software.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 13, 2011)

^ ya i know to select HTTP/whatever ---> IP ---> port ( configuring bT )

But i am really Dumb ! i need someone to guide me to get a free proxy for BT to tunnel ..
PLease help !


----------



## Neuron (Jul 13, 2011)

Goto *rosinstrument.com.You will get a list of proxy servers.Find a non edu working proxy(Use the proxy in your browser and try to load a webpage to see if the used proxy works).Use that one in your client.But there is a problem here.Most of these proxy servers go dead often.Means you will have to find a working proxy almost daily.

Another way is to use a tunneling software like ultrasurf.Configure your torrent client to use 127.0.0.1:9666 as proxy.

I'm not really sure that tunneling is going to help.Don't have much experience using torrent clients with proxies.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot for that ... !

Thanks a lot again neuron !!




you saved my day !!

I nearly wasted a month for this ---- ~!

BTW can u please clarify this too ??

How can i check whether my utorrent is Downloading via proxy or directly ??
How can i check whether it is dead ...
I Remember someone told me that once the proxy is dead utorrent will try to download directly !

please ...
Thanks a ton !


----------



## PraKs (Jul 14, 2011)

Dont use proxy for torrents, it would go dead slow.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 14, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Dont use proxy for torrents, it would go dead slow.



Then ,, What do u suggest ??


----------



## Neuron (Jul 14, 2011)

TheMost said:


> How can i check whether my utorrent is Downloading via proxy or directly ??
> How can i check whether it is dead ...
> I Remember someone told me that once the proxy is dead utorrent will try to download directly



To monitor connections download Proxifier.Run proxifier before running utorrent.You will see the selected proxy as utorrent's 'target' in the proxifier window if its working properly.

If you see many connections getting terminated or staying idle without sending or receiving any data then the proxy is dead.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Almost all proxies ban or limit torrent data, @OP, can you pay for this service? There are dedicated services for this, cost is not that much.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Almost all proxies ban or limit torrent data, @OP, can you pay for this service? There are dedicated services for this, cost is not that much.



Actually i can understand u ,, 
But just now i convinced my dad to buy me a LED  ...

So will pURCHASE some stuffs like that after some time ..
Now i am trying to get something free ....

Will something like this work bro BitTorrent: Bypass any Firewall or Throttling ISP with SSH | TorrentFreak

I am not good at codes - so i am feeling difficult to follow those ...

Can u help me ??

or some other guide .. ??
Please ?

[ brother neuron helped me a lot - but later realized that they are dead slow and utrasulf don't work well - But thanks a lot for trying ]


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Actually i can understand u ,,
> But just now i convinced my dad to buy me a LED  ...
> 
> So will pURCHASE some stuffs like that after some time ..
> ...


It doesn't work very effectively, same throttling will occur if airtel uses advanced detection techniques, going to third party dedicated server provider is the only way.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> It doesn't work very effectively, same throttling will occur if airtel uses advanced detection techniques, going to third party dedicated server provider is the only way.



so no free way bro ? :C_disgusted:
F! i wasted a month ( mummy )


----------

